# Pre Christmas Meet Up - Friday 3rd December :D



## Mynx

Hey girls... 

The meet up will be at *Westfield Shopping Centre in Shepherd's Bush/White City (at the Atrium) on Friday 3rd December at around 1.30pm  *

Here's who's going so far... 

Me :happydance: 
Nikkinoonoo (possibly)
Mandarhino
Jessabella
DopeyJopey
Hayley90
NervousPains
Dougie
Twiglet
Jetters
Lynnikins
Miss89
Rachel_C
Pink77

If anyone else is definately coming and I havent included you on the list, please add to the thread :flower:


----------



## mandarhino

Could do Dec 3 or 4 but after that I've booked up or off away. Otherwise could do next Friday the 19th. Not ideal I know. 

Can't think where would be a good place to meet though. Will ponder some more.


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Oh :( Id LOVE to meet you all, but im far away :cry:


----------



## jessabella

I WANT IN!! well up until 18th Dec..then I will be swamped with ohhh nothing except having a baby!! :rofl:

Im open for anytime..as all I do is sit at home watching Neighours!! hahahaha

As long as its easy to reach via public trans as Im in Kent and dont drive!


----------



## Rachel_C

I don't know if you want to do something more aimed at the kiddies, but if shopping is ok, how about somewhere like the Westfield Centre? It's easy to get to on public transport and the baby facilities there are amazing!


----------



## ThatGirl

too far away


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I'll come!


----------



## Hayley90

YES!! Meee!! Westfields is good for me too i LOVE it there! x

whoops forgot dates! I can do weekends, and with enough notice can book a day off work x


----------



## Rachel_C

Hayley90 said:


> YES!! Meee!! Westfields is good for me too i LOVE it there! x
> 
> whoops forgot dates! I can do weekends, and with enough notice can book a day off work x

Did you see the cool slidey glass door and stuff in the baby room?! Love it :rofl:


----------



## Hayley90

I've not been there since Harrison was born, omg are the facilities good?! sliding doors should be mandatory in pram areas!! x


----------



## Rachel_C

Yeah I went looking for them and as I walked past this big glass wall, the door just slid open on its own! You go in and there's a little TV area with comfy chairs for older kids, then a microwave and sink, then changing mats and then there are a couple of dimly lit private rooms with comfy chairs in, all big enough for prams. Very swishy!


----------



## nervouspains

Count me in!! Week days are best for me pleaseeeeeeeeeeee xx


----------



## mandarhino

Oh yes I've been there. There's a Wahaca which has really good food and a Polarn o Pyret shop which is my favourite kid's clothing store. That's dangerous. I haven't ventured near there recently because I won't let myself buy new Polarn clothes, only second hand ebay, due to the price. 

Well if people can do the 3rd that would be excellent, otherwise would hope to meet up with you all the next time round.


----------



## nervouspains

3rd is fine for me :thumbup:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

3rd is good for me too x


----------



## jessabella

me too...but where is westfield!


----------



## Dopeyjopey

No idea haha


----------



## Hayley90

Its in shepherds bush/white city. 

Brand new tube station right next to it x


----------



## dougie

can i come PLEASEY
ive been looking for an excuse for a day out in london... :) id love to meet you wonderful ladies!


----------



## jessabella

yes come along...Ive only met a few of you..always looking for more friends!! tee hee


----------



## nervouspains

Yay how fun!
Oooh il be going back to my teenage roots lol


----------



## Mynx

I'm up for whatever date :) The only days I cant do are Thursdays as they're InLaw days hehe :) 
The Westfield Centre sounds good to me :thumbup: 

Shall I do a poll for dates?


----------



## nervouspains

Yes do a poll! It will be fun :haha:


----------



## Twiglet

I wanna come but only if Jo will get the train or something with me :rofl: 

Although anyone want one of my two for the day? :haha:


----------



## Mynx

Lol I added the poll before checking all the dates everyone suggested.. and it's looking like it'll be 3rd December :haha:


----------



## dougie

i will do either :) im not fussy!


----------



## Dopeyjopey

We can get the train together twig x


----------



## Jetters

I haven't voted, cos I can do all 3 dates! Although have college fri mornings, so couldn't be at Westfield til about 130 x


----------



## lynnikins

heads up anyone planning to drive it costs a BOMB to park there now so id not want to park there tbh its way cheaper to take the train, 
im defo up for it providing ive got somewhere to live then


----------



## Missy89

*Wanders in shyly*

Is there room for one more? I'll still only have a bump then but would love a day out and too meet you all after all the advice you've all been giving me :)


----------



## jessabella

come on Missy...me and my freakisly huge bump will be going!!


----------



## Mynx

Well, from the poll it looks like Friday December 3rd :) At Westfields Shopping Centre.. is that ok with everyone?
Now, to work out times!!! 

I can get there for around 11ish? Or is that too early? Maybe closer to lunch time seeing as Jas cant get there till gone 1pm? :shrug:


----------



## Mynx

Updated first post with who's going, location and date.

Rachel_C, are you coming along too hun? 

There's still plenty of room for anyone else to come along too!


----------



## Rachel_C

Jetters said:


> I haven't voted, cos I can do all 3 dates! Although have college fri mornings, so couldn't be at Westfield til about 130 x

What, other people get up in the mornings?! I'm rarely dressed before 11 or 12 :blush:



lynnikins said:


> heads up anyone planning to drive it costs a BOMB to park there now so id not want to park there tbh its way cheaper to take the train,
> im defo up for it providing ive got somewhere to live then

I drove there once and got totally lost in some stupid one way system around the centre :( I'll definitely be using public transport although the actual parking is amazing - when you drive past the end of each row, there are little red or green lights above every gap to show if it's vacant!


----------



## Mynx

Rachel_C said:


> Jetters said:
> 
> 
> I haven't voted, cos I can do all 3 dates! Although have college fri mornings, so couldn't be at Westfield til about 130 x
> 
> *What, other people get up in the mornings?! I'm rarely dressed before 11 or 12 *
> 
> 
> 
> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> heads up anyone planning to drive it costs a BOMB to park there now so id not want to park there tbh its way cheaper to take the train,
> im defo up for it providing ive got somewhere to live thenClick to expand...
> 
> I drove there once and got totally lost in some stupid one way system around the centre :( I'll definitely be using public transport although the actual parking is amazing - when you drive past the end of each row, there are little red or green lights above every gap to show if it's vacant!Click to expand...

Lol I'm the same most days too! I'm up from 6am tho with Evie, I just dont get a chance to get myself sorted till she's having her nap! :blush:


----------



## jessabella

Im definantly happy with a later time..since it will take me 1.5 hours to get there Im sure so really would enjoy the sleep in!


----------



## Mynx

How does 1.30pm suit everyone then?


----------



## Mynx

Or earlier?


----------



## jessabella

hey I know someone posted before (thin it was thatgirl) not sure..anyway about secret santa ....and they said it was not allowed through the forum..but surely we can do our own thing for this meet up..I dont know ..what do you girls think..I would be keen to set it all up if everyone wanted to do it!! would be really fun!


----------



## Rachel_C

I think you'd just need to do it via facebook rather than talking about it on the forum :)


----------



## jessabella

yeah youre right..or PM ....I dont know if I have everyone here on FB


----------



## pinkie77

I'd like to come if I may - will have to see if I can get my mate to look after my ratbags for a while after school though *is praying it's not a non-pupil day cos I know there's one next month*


----------



## jessabella

pinkie77 said:


> I'd like to come if I may - will have to see if I can get my mate to look after my ratbags for a while after school though *is praying it's not a non-pupil day cos I know there's one next month*

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: bump buddies finally unite!! :haha:


----------



## pinkie77

jessabella said:


> pinkie77 said:
> 
> 
> I'd like to come if I may - will have to see if I can get my mate to look after my ratbags for a while after school though *is praying it's not a non-pupil day cos I know there's one next month*
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: bump buddies finally unite!! :haha:Click to expand...

Yay :happydance:


----------



## Jetters

obviously i vote for 130, we could all meet and have lunch in Pizza Express? very child friendly! xxx


----------



## mandarhino

Or Wahaca? They have lots of high chairs and the food is very good. Otherwise I'd be happy with Pizza Express. Depending on what you order, the price of food will be comparable.

Only downside is that M won't be able to wait until 1:30 to eat so I'll likely have chaos unless I somehow get her sleeping by then.


----------



## Rachel_C

jessabella said:


> yeah youre right..or PM ....I dont know if I have everyone here on FB

I don't think admin would be happy with you doing it via PM cos that's still on the forum. You could just ask people who want in to add you on facebook though.


----------



## Mynx

mandarhino said:


> Or Wahaca? They have lots of high chairs and the food is very good. Otherwise I'd be happy with Pizza Express. Depending on what you order, the price of food will be comparable.
> 
> Only downside is that M won't be able to wait until 1:30 to eat so I'll likely have chaos unless I somehow get her sleeping by then.

Evie is the same hun, she usually has her lunch around 12.30 so I'll probably make sure she's had hers before we meet up so I can eat in peace!
I dont mind where we meet for lunch, wherever has the most space cos it looks like there's quite alot of us ;)


----------



## Mynx

Jess, have messaged you on FB about Secret Santa :)


----------



## Lliena

I cant do this one but when this one is out of the way I will start a thread for a late Jan early Feb meet :D


----------



## discoclare

Would I be allowed to come? I'm quite new to cloth and the natural parenting forum. I live in north London and can get to Westfield easily on the overland or by bus.


----------



## Lliena

Anyone is allowed to come hun! You dont have to ask permission :D


----------



## mandarhino

Of course! The more the merrier. I somehow have to figure out how to manage the meet up and do a little last minute Christmas shopping in the same trip.


----------



## dougie

ooh yay i cant wait
im heidi-elizabeth storer on facebook if any of you need it to sort anything out :) definitely count us in!


----------



## Mynx

I think I'm gonna try and get there a little earlier so I can get some Crimbo shopping done first :)


----------



## jessabella

Rachel_C said:


> jessabella said:
> 
> 
> yeah youre right..or PM ....I dont know if I have everyone here on FB
> 
> I don't think admin would be happy with you doing it via PM cos that's still on the forum. You could just ask people who want in to add you on facebook though.Click to expand...

oh okay good point:thumbup:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I'd be up for secret santa! What do i have to do to get involved?


----------



## nervouspains

Mynx- im going to get there earlier too, so I can feed LO and have a nosey round lol.
Where are we meeting? Wherever we are eating? xxx


----------



## jess3012

aww why do you have to meet up so far away!:cry: i want to meet you all!


----------



## Hayley90

Oooh this is exciting! Me and H love meeting people, and I love westfields!! its huuuuuge compared to bluewater :haha:

1.30 is fantastic for us, seen as its a good 90 minute trip for us... plus tubes :shock: 

I just need to remember to save some money for Polarn o Pyret!!!! x


----------



## dougie

whats the tube station for it? im being a silly and cant find it!! 
ill be driving in then getting the tube :)

will i be the only one feeding LO when we have our lunch!!


----------



## jessabella

huge compared to bluewater..uhh oohh..I live 5 mins from Bluewater and I love it...however I know that Westfield is the only shop in UK that sales the eyeshadow that I use...so will be searching for it..


----------



## Hayley90

Tube is White City or shepherds bush. Theres a massive new tube thats been build right next to it - the train will announce where to get off for westfields :) 

xxx


----------



## Hayley90

oh and jess - its like 3 x the size. roughly. absolutely MASSIVE. xx


----------



## jessabella

hey everyone can you add me on FB and send me a message for the Secret Santa..that is if you would like to participate!! 
my name is Jessica Stewart. Let me know if you have trouble finding me..should be photo of my giant head in the photo!! :rofl:


----------



## Mynx

jessabella said:


> hey everyone can you add me on FB and send me a message for the Secret Santa..that is if you would like to participate!!
> my name is Jessica Stewart. Let me know if you have trouble finding me..should be photo of* my giant head in the photo!!* :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## jessabella

well you cant miss it!!


----------



## dougie

oooh im excited! jess i cant find you on facebook!

i think im having a numpty day today!


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Jess, i can't add people on my phone - could you add me please? Jo Pennell x


----------



## jessabella

dougie ...try [email protected]


----------



## Rachel_C

I'd say a good place to meet would be in the central bit (The Atrium according to the map) downstairs - there's a decent sized open space with comfy seats/benches dotted around, and the toilets/family room is just off it. If people are travelling to get there, it might be good to be near the loos and easier to find people than in food places.


----------



## mandarhino

The Atrium is also right near all the baby shops including Polarn o Pyret. But the facilities are great. Best baby facilities I've seen in a store / shopping mall so far.


----------



## Mynx

Rachel_C said:


> I'd say a good place to meet would be in the central bit (The Atrium according to the map) downstairs - there's a decent sized open space with comfy seats/benches dotted around, and the toilets/family room is just off it. If people are travelling to get there, it might be good to be near the loos and easier to find people than in food places.

Agreed, that sounds like a great idea :thumbup:


----------



## nervouspains

I looked on the website- and theres an ice rink in there now! I think thats where it might be? :shrug: It looked like it on the website :blush:


----------



## Rachel_C

ooh I didn't notice that! I guess we could still meet around there though, they can't have filled the whole thing, surely? We could say that we'd meet in the Atrium around where it branches off to the family room maybe.


----------



## nervouspains

yea that would be a good idea! oooh im excited! I hope everyone chats, as I am over chatty lol :haha: :blush:


----------



## dougie

im looking forward to it! i hope i get there okay!
im going to drive to stanmore and hopefully park there then tube it in, ive never been to shepherds bush before though!

dont worry nervouspains i am chatty too


----------



## jessabella

nervouspains said:


> yea that would be a good idea! oooh im excited! I hope everyone chats, as I am over chatty lol :haha: :blush:

me too:winkwink:


----------



## lynnikins

someone remind me about this please like every other day till then lol life is a bit hectic right now catch me here or on facebook and if anyone wants my number then PM me


----------



## lynnikins

oh and yasmin from our area its easiest to get the bus from southside with pushchairs caus all the rail and tube stations have stairs or escalators rather than lifts so we could go together


----------



## Jetters

lynnikins said:


> oh and yasmin from our area its easiest to get the bus from southside with pushchairs caus all the rail and tube stations have stairs or escalators rather than lifts so we could go together

ah ok, good plan x


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Can anyone help me with logistics? If i go to euston will the tube stations i need be accessible with a buggy?


----------



## Rachel_C

There's a good website that tells you about accessibility. If you search for a station, it tells you about steps, escalators, slopes and gap between platform and train - https://www.directenquiries.com/

ETA - I think you have to choose London Underground before choosing the station.


----------



## mandarhino

I find people are generally pretty good about offering to help with buggies. You may need to wait a little bit but someone will generally offer. 

Most tube stations are pretty rubbish on accessibility but the shopping mall is a new one or newly renovated so hopefully it would be better. 

My local one is accessible but the elevators have been broken for a good 65% of the time since I moved there. Nice. Lucky I'm reasonably strong.


----------



## Rachel_C

Dopeyjopey said:


> Can anyone help me with logistics? If i go to euston will the tube stations i need be accessible with a buggy?

Oh I'm just looking at the tube station maps, do you have to go to Euston? I think it looks quite complicated from there. Are you near a tube or railway station? If you let me know which one, I'll see if there's a better option.


----------



## Mynx

Type in TFL in Google and it'll bring up the London Underground website.. if you go to the advanced options in the Journey Planner bit (on the right hand side of the page), you can choose various options, for example, no stairs etc :)


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Rachel_C said:


> Dopeyjopey said:
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me with logistics? If i go to euston will the tube stations i need be accessible with a buggy?
> 
> Oh I'm just looking at the tube station maps, do you have to go to Euston? I think it looks quite complicated from there. Are you near a tube or railway station? If you let me know which one, I'll see if there's a better option.Click to expand...

The train from npton goes into euston. I'm rubbish at journey planning unless it involves the northern line as that's what i use for work :blush:

I'll have a proper look once i get my pc from my mum's!


----------



## dougie

i don't think ill bother with a buggy this time, just take the ergo and hope my back is feeling strong!

i cant wait! :D


----------



## mandarhino

If you walk to Kings Cross they have a lift. And it is usually working. Can't remember if Euston does or not. But people are often nicer than you think about helping with prams (unless it a monster sized one).


----------



## dougie

mandarhino said:


> If you walk to Kings Cross they have a lift. And it is usually working. Can't remember if Euston does or not. But people are often nicer than you think about helping with prams (unless it a monster sized one).

when we last went to london i was ASTONISHED to find that people were so helpful with the buggy, lifting it on and off trains!
i was walking around thanking everyone in total shock that people in london were helpful!! sounds mean but i really expected people to be ignorant!


----------



## Rachel_C

dougie said:


> mandarhino said:
> 
> 
> If you walk to Kings Cross they have a lift. And it is usually working. Can't remember if Euston does or not. But people are often nicer than you think about helping with prams (unless it a monster sized one).
> 
> when we last went to london i was ASTONISHED to find that people were so helpful with the buggy, lifting it on and off trains!
> i was walking around thanking everyone in total shock that people in london were helpful!! sounds mean but i really expected people to be ignorant!Click to expand...

I've found that lots of people can be quite rude but if you need help with a buggy, smile at a man in a suit and they'll always help! I've had younger people trying to push past me on the stairs though and mutter about me being too slow... err hello, I'm carrying a buggy on my hip you moron!


----------



## Hayley90

yeah, most people are quite nice. 
i have been on a train before, but not on a tube and that scares me a little. im fine on my own but with harrison its difficult. I might get the train then a bus... saves me relying on people lifting the pram all the time, buses are easy! x


----------



## Twiglet

Oww man my new pram is a monster :rofl: [so both children can face me :blush: ]


----------



## Hayley90

Thinking about it... i could put my pram into snow mode and just use 2 wheels for the steps!!! Makes carrying it easier...hmmm...


----------



## Twiglet

Ohh snow mode sounds intriguing! 

I could carry Alden and push Caitlyn but that'll be hassle rewrapping him etc...hmm. I think I'll take my pram and just ask for help :haha:


----------



## Rachel_C

Hayley90 said:


> yeah, most people are quite nice.
> i have been on a train before, but not on a tube and that scares me a little. im fine on my own but with harrison its difficult. I might get the train then a bus... saves me relying on people lifting the pram all the time, buses are easy! x

I find trains more difficult than the tube - the gap between the platform and the train are usually smaller on the tube.

Maybe if we all listed the ways that we'll be getting there, anybody who's a bit nervous could see if anybody else is coming the same way and partner up? It's much easier to cope if you're not on your own - I have no problem looking stupid when somebody is with me but on my own I get scared :rofl:

I think I'll be going from Raynes Park Railway station to Clapham Junction and then on to Shepherd's Bush.


----------



## Twiglet

I'm going with Jo :thumbup:


----------



## Hayley90

^^ Me too rachel! ALthough i also get worried that i will mess up infront of someone, im much calmer on my own :rofl:

I will get there, by hook or by crook (what on earth does that even mean?! Im turning into my mother!!!) x


----------



## dougie

what pram have you got! snow mode!!
that sounds interesting!!!


----------



## xerinx

Wish i could come :( but a single to london is £31 and a return back is £91!!! And no day returns for the day :(

Wish i could be in secret santa too... :(

Wish you girlies lived up north! :haha:


----------



## Jetters

No lifts at Euston (I used to work there :D) but there are escalators xx


----------



## Hayley90

I have a cameleon! I can just use the big wheels! Although it's not logistically possible seeing as I will have shopping to carry.... And I'd have to carry bugaboo components in my bag :rofl: x


----------



## Jetters

I'm dead excited bout this meet! 

Don't worry about me if you guys want to meet earlier, I can just find you all, although that may be easier said than done since it's fricking HUGE :rofl:


----------



## Mynx

Lol hun it's no biggie meeting at 1.30. Tbh, it gives me a chance to have a mooch around for Christmas pressies :D I'm really looking forward to this too!


----------



## jessabella

yaya Im excited too..and the later time works for me..Ive only got 3 or so messages about secret santa so I take it no one is really interested!


----------



## Hayley90

1.30 is fine by me too! Makes traveling much less hassle and no rushing around!

Question - how will the secret Santa work? We do it at work which is obviously much simpler!!!! Xx


----------



## jessabella

yeah Im still trying to figure that one out!! hahahah..
I did it on another forum and we sent small items/cards to our secret santa in the post and then at our meet up we found out who the secret was with a final gift..but Im not sure if that is how we will do it..Im just trying to see how many people want ot do it..any ideas I definanlty want to hear!!


----------



## Twiglet

Does anyone want to look after one of my children for the day? :rofl: I'm joking btw! 

I'm excited to meet you all but know I'll start chickening out nearer the day but I'm determined to come and as Jo's my travel partner I will be there :dance: 

I have this pram: 

https://www.babyjogger.com/city_select_lp.aspx

If anyone wants to add me on FB, I'm Michelle Kelly but you'll have to go through someone else's Facebook [Jetter's has me]


----------



## pinkie77

Well, my girls are sorted, just got to get someone to pick my son up from school now! 

All excited here although I've got to behave myself if I want to come cos I kinda landed myself in hospital at the weekend - basically been overdoing it :blush: 

My mum read everyone the riot act and they're all helping out more - so far anyway!


----------



## Tasha

Have a fab time, I love Westfield's, live only a 20 minute bus ride away, fab shopping :thumbup:


----------



## Hayley90

Tasha come along i'd love to meet you... :blush: x


----------



## jessabella

pinkie77 said:


> Well, my girls are sorted, just got to get someone to pick my son up from school now!
> 
> All excited here although I've got to behave myself if I want to come cos I kinda landed myself in hospital at the weekend - basically been overdoing it :blush:
> 
> My mum read everyone the riot act and they're all helping out more - so far anyway!


whattttttttttt...no..send me a message love..when you are feeling up to it..should have sent me a text or something! :hugs:


----------



## jessabella

Twiglet said:


> Does anyone want to look after one of my children for the day? :rofl: I'm joking btw!
> 
> I'm excited to meet you all but know I'll start chickening out nearer the day but I'm determined to come and as Jo's my travel partner I will be there :dance:
> 
> I have this pram:
> 
> https://www.babyjogger.com/city_select_lp.aspx
> 
> If anyone wants to add me on FB, I'm Michelle Kelly but you'll have to go through someone else's Facebook [Jetter's has me]


I tried to find you..there are nearly ten thousand Michelle kellys:haha:
I didnt find you on Jetters at all either!! :shrug:
maybe find me!:shrug:


----------



## Jetters

i'll suggest her as a friend for you Jess x


----------



## jessabella

thanks hun


----------



## Tasha

Hayley90 said:


> Tasha come along i'd love to meet you... :blush: x

I would love to meet you too Hayley, not a natural parenter (just made up a word there I think) though. Although if I have more, then am considering cloth!!


----------



## Hayley90

Considering - well that counts!!! ;)
Or we could accidentally "bump-into" you (hint hint wink wink!) xxx


----------



## pinkie77

jessabella said:


> pinkie77 said:
> 
> 
> Well, my girls are sorted, just got to get someone to pick my son up from school now!
> 
> All excited here although I've got to behave myself if I want to come cos I kinda landed myself in hospital at the weekend - basically been overdoing it :blush:
> 
> My mum read everyone the riot act and they're all helping out more - so far anyway!
> 
> 
> whattttttttttt...no..send me a message love..when you are feeling up to it..should have sent me a text or something! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hun, I'm ok now, just got to be sensible and remember I'm 7 months pregnant :dohh: 

I want to meet you all! And do a bit of shopping too, nothing too heavy though lol


----------



## Hayley90

Ok, so i've worked out that if i sell HEAPS on ebay, i can have enough money to get all 7 things i want in Polarn o Pyret :rofl:

Oh dear :blush:


----------



## Mynx

Tasha said:


> Hayley90 said:
> 
> 
> Tasha come along i'd love to meet you... :blush: x
> 
> I would love to meet you too Hayley, not a natural parenter (just made up a word there I think) though. Although if I have more, then am considering cloth!!Click to expand...

My best friend might be coming along, she's Nikkinoonoo on here and she's not a natural parenter either! Come along hun, the more the merrier :D x


----------



## jessabella

Awwww yea bring nikkinoono


----------



## jessabella

Hayley90 said:


> Ok, so i've worked out that if i sell HEAPS on ebay, i can have enough money to get all 7 things i want in Polarn o Pyret :rofl:
> 
> Oh dear :blush:

Fill me in on what this polarn o pyret is?? Do I need to bring my credit card to this event!:rofl:


----------



## mandarhino

https://www.polarnopyret.se/en/

Swedish designer. They make fantastic quality (and pricey) clothes that last for ages. Virtually all of my POP stuff is second hand off Ebay and it still looks brand new. I think it is could go through several kids no problem. Plus many of the leggings, sleepsuits, etc have cuffs that roll up or down so they last for ages. M is still wearing a pair of size 62 leggings (3-6 months) and has been for over a year. 

Plus they design clothes for 'kids' and I think about 60% of their stuff is unisex, which I like. And they are all about bright colours and interesting patterns. But it is expensive. 

Probably won't remember but the red dress that M was wearing at the Baby Show was a POP one and an Ebay find of mine.


----------



## Twiglet

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=284700159 is me :) 

Ohh no, I'm on the POP website now :dohh:


----------



## mandarhino

Twiglet - sent you friend request. Golden shoe person.


----------



## Hayley90

^^ i got a big bundle of POP stuff off ebay too... now im in love with it and want a load more for christmas!! dangerous that website i tell you...


----------



## pinkie77

Hayley90 said:


> ^^ i got a big bundle of POP stuff off ebay too... now im in love with it and want a load more for christmas!! dangerous that website i tell you...

I'm not looking! I have enough trouble in the boring high st shops when there's cute stuff on display :blush:


----------



## jessabella

Me too!! Haha!


----------



## Hayley90

Ahhh but POP stuff is just SO addictive... its not even "flashy" looking - most of it is plain! But its functional, and comfortable and just washes so well... its cute but perfect for kids! x


----------



## jessabella

I saw the website...it was nice...but nothing I was running to purchase..but then again I have a funky sort of taste!


----------



## mandarhino

The patterns look better in real life. I've got an amazing black and white sleepsuit with orange trim. Pattern is woodland animals in black and white and kind of retro styling. Its excellent. It was a sad, sad day when she grew out of it. I tried to keep stuffing her chubby body in it but that only works for so long. 

But agree it depends what you run to.


----------



## Hayley90

im normally the same jess - i choose patterns and bright colours instead of plain baby blue... but the POP bits are all mix and match, they are good basics :)


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Nik I can't come on the 3rd I have hospital :( xXx


----------



## Mynx

Oh bummer Nik :cry:


----------



## lynnikins

Twiglet said:


> Does anyone want to look after one of my children for the day? :rofl: I'm joking btw!
> 
> I'm excited to meet you all but know I'll start chickening out nearer the day but I'm determined to come and as Jo's my travel partner I will be there :dance:
> 
> I have this pram:
> 
> https://www.babyjogger.com/city_select_lp.aspx
> 
> If anyone wants to add me on FB, I'm Michelle Kelly but you'll have to go through someone else's Facebook [Jetter's has me]

i want your pram hun, can i be nosey and ask how much you paid for it?


----------



## jessabella

I have sent a message via FB for those in the secret santa list so if you didnt recieve it then that means I dont have you on the list..so you can PM me your details and I will get you sorted if you like
xxx


----------



## mandarhino

So I thought I'd bump this as the day is approaching. Who's still planning on coming? 

Also are we planning to meet for lunch still? Pizza Express has been suggested and I'm throwing Wahaca in the ring as a suggestion (Menu is PDF)

https://www.wahaca.co.uk/flash/main.html#menuanchor


----------



## dougie

I really want to but I can't afford to, just had a trip to the lake district for a family do and cant afford another trip, as much as I want to :(

I might still change my mind though :/


----------



## Mynx

Yup I'm still coming ;) I was actually gonna bump this thread myself last night but completley forgot :dohh: 

I dont mind where we eat tbh hun, as long as it isnt too expensive... I'm on a nappy ban now (one I'm actually going to listen to :rofl:) and I'll be getting pressies all this week so I'll be fairly skint :( x


----------



## discoclare

I think I would like to come if it's still OK for newbies. Wahaca sounds good, but does a booking need to be made, and if so i think i have it in my head that you can't book Wahaca if that's still true. How will I know who you all are? just look for loads of ladies with babies?


----------



## Rachel_C

I think everybody is meeting at 13.30 in the atrium bit, just near where it branches off to the family room/changing room. There's an ice rink in the atrium at the moment but I think there should be plenty of space still.

If I remember right, there's an eating bit where it's open seating with several little food places round the outside, that might be a good option so there's something for everybody and no need to book.

ETA - The Balcony is where I meant - https://uk.westfield.com/london/find/search/dining?category=2035


----------



## Mynx

Thanks for that link hun, I wouldnt have a clue otherwise! 
And of course "newbies" are welcome! The more the merrier I say ;) x


----------



## lynnikins

i cant make it things are just too tight plus we are moving 2wice this week probably to the new place on friday so i'll have my hands full


----------



## mandarhino

Balcony looks good for food options.


----------



## jessabella

I know for a fact that I will get lost and not remember what anyones faces look like...so if you see me please come up to me and tell me ...cant miss me...fifties pin up hair and a big belly!!


----------



## Jetters

I don't think I'm going to come- i'll be so stressed rushing around picking K up then coming I wouldn't get there till late... and I really don't like travelling on the tubes on my own with the buggy and we haven't got our sling at the mo :(


----------



## jessabella

Boooooo


----------



## pinkie77

I'm still coming hopefully if that's ok - depending on school/weather situation! Hopefully all snow will be gone by friday though *fingers crossed*

And sorry I've been a bit awol, been r&r'ing on my phone quite a lot cos half the time I cba to switch the pooter on :blush: - must try harder lol


----------



## mandarhino

Jetters - I can lend you a BabyHawk sling for Friday if you like. I can probably get my DH to drop it over one night this evening. I think we're the sameish part of London. 

Shame about the others not being able to make it, but moving house that day is a good excuse.


----------



## lynnikins

i dont know bout from yours hun but from mine its 2 buses to get there sweetie so id imagine the same for you since garret lane comes out the otherside of southside and there is a bus from there


----------



## nervouspains

Hi ladies,

same here im not 100% sure yet, im going to see how little man is over the next few days xx


----------



## jessabella

im really worried about the snow now..its meant to be warmer on friday so probably melt by then..but being heavily pregnant Im reluctant to go out if it is very icy..I dont want to fall over or something as is an 1.5 hour journey for me. :blush: sorry if that sounds selfish! 

for now im still planning to come!


----------



## lynnikins

jess i doubt there will be any snow in central london just the sheer number of people will make it all melt


----------



## Mynx

Dont be daft hun, of course it isnt selfish! :hugs:

I think the best bet at the moment is to see how the snow is by Thursday night and if it's still looking bad or icy then we'll have to postpone the meet for another time.. how's that sound to everyone?


----------



## lynnikins

oo0oo that sounds good to me i might be able to make it then


----------



## jessabella

lynnikins said:


> jess i doubt there will be any snow in central london just the sheer number of people will make it all melt

but im not in London..well not really! And the walk from my little complex to the train alone is the major issue for me..once on the train and arrive to london then tube..I think I would be fine!:thumbup:
Well I know if we postpone it ...it should be after 16th..then it can be (meet Jessa's baby meet up) hahahahaha :haha:


----------



## Mynx

I think if we postpone, the new date would probably have to be after Christmas as anywhere we meet will be just toooo busy! 
We'll see how things are on Thursday evening and then make a decision between us all :)


----------



## nervouspains

Im def coming now!! :happydance:
My mums coming along too lol as we are getting there early to shop round first :)
Well, weather permitting then xxx


----------



## Mynx

Fingers crossed it'll still go ahead! I've been really looking forward to seeing the girls I've met before and also meeting some new faces :D


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I might not be able to make it. Work have screwed up my pay so it's going to be a struggle to pay my rent let alone anything else :cry:


----------



## jessabella

oh no jo! :( :hugs: they just dont realise how much they screw people up do they..
well if many more cancel we might have to change dates! 

mynx I know..was looking forward to seeing you girls again...jessa needs friends!hahaha
and also new eyeshadow in which I can only get from westfield..

ps we can always still meet whoever can come and the njust do a new year meet for those who cant...


----------



## Mynx

That sounds like a plan :D


----------



## mandarhino

Well I hope it still goes ahead as it is a good excuse to go to Westfield. Wouldn't have excuse otherwise. 

But otherwise am also up for January meet.


----------



## jessabella

well you know me..I will try and make it to both


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Ok, work are sorting the money and i should have it tomorrow. Looks like i can come! Need to sort out how i'm getting there really haha


----------



## Mynx

Yay Jo!! :happydance:


----------



## mandarhino

Hooray! Tube was running totally smoothly on my way home tonight despite the snow. Also no snow on ground in central London.


----------



## jessabella

oo lucky you no snow on the ground in London...my husband has to walk home from ebbsfleet station because no cars can get through the snow...45 mins walk in the snow doesnt sound fun..and now I probably cant go out in the snow myself since he will not want to take me out after all that walking in it :(


----------



## mandarhino

Well there's snow in my backyard but it never lasts in central London. It's so much warmer there than even out in Zone 2 where I live.


----------



## Mynx

We've had very little snow here (NW London) Probably about an inch, if that and it's melting already :rofl: Yet, when my OH spoke to his parents earlier, they said the snow there is ankle deep.. they live in SE London!


----------



## jessabella

yeah its ankle deep and still going hard and we live just outside London SE


----------



## Mynx

Hmmm this is looking more and more likely to be postponed ladies. I'm seeing so many statuses about being snowed in and travel is a real issue for most of us (if not all!) Oh and also pregnancy bumps too ... cant have Jessa slipping over and doing herself, or the baby a mischief! 

If we have a miraculous thawing out over the next 12 hours and the weather promises to be better tomorrow, we might have a chance! *crosses fingers*


----------



## discoclare

ah shame. I'm in NW london too Mynx and snow not bad. our street's a bit dicey but once you get out of our street it's pretty OK.

well i'll keep checking and if postponed hopefully i can come next time. i can go to lunch with my nct group tomorrow instead (which will be lovely but none of them use cloth and they all think i'm mental!).


----------



## pinkie77

I'm definitely out :( cos kids are snowed off and I can't even make it out of my road safely :(


----------



## jessabella

yeah Im definanlty out as its still snowing here in Kent..and beyond ankle deep for us...its nice but not for me to go out ..might not even make it to the station..also they have reduced trains to 1 per hour..geezz..hubby didnt even make it to work! but I actaully like that...
and what sucks is I still havent recieved my gift that I ordered for my secret santa girl :cry: hope it doesnt get lost ..along with the other ohh say 10 things I have ordered online :blush:


----------



## nervouspains

And me- im not travelling in this! :(
Im hoping it will be clear next week as il still be going there! xx


----------



## mandarhino

Bummer I was hoping to avoid posting my SS gift as it will cost a bit in postage. I might trek accross regardless unless tube system goes right down as I want to go to certain shops. Happy to have a mini meet up with any one who still fancies it. Even just a coffee. 

The snow is not staying on the ground in central London. I was just out at lunch and it's all melted.


----------



## jessabella

mandarhino said:


> Bummer I was hoping to avoid posting my SS gift as it will cost a bit in postage. I might trek accross regardless unless tube system goes right down as I want to go to certain shops. Happy to have a mini meet up with any one who still fancies it. Even just a coffee.
> 
> The snow is not staying on the ground in central London. I was just out at lunch and it's all melted.

lucky you..we might be knee deep if we keep up like this!:haha:


----------



## Mynx

I may still go, I'll have to see how any possible snow is overnight ;) 
I'll be travelling by bus and it'll take an hour in normal circumstances so another thing is it depends on how Evie is ... if her teething is bothering her then she'll be a nightmare in the buggy! 
Hopefully I can still make it tho! I'll give my mobile number to anyone who pms me ;)


----------



## mandarhino

Mynx pm'ing you my number. Discoclare I'm still going unless the district line is totally up the spout tomorrow. 

Do you want to let me know in the morning if you think you'll go as that might influence what time I set out.


----------



## lynnikins

im keen to hear if any of you went lol, i was out this morning in the car and the roads are pretty bad and where ties melting its just giong to greeze again tonight or in the morning since we are predicted rain/snow in this part of the city this evening 
cant move house either as the agents cant find anyone to do the gas safety check for them so they can let us move in


----------



## mandarhino

Well I went over to Westfield with the hopes of doing some Christmas shopping. I knew no one else was going by that point. Anyways didn't work out as planned thanks to my toddler having other ideas. Only managed to buy part of one person's present - mind it was from a shop that has its only branch at Westfield. 

Tubes were fine, roads not too bad around my way but wouldn't want to go for a big walk.


----------



## mandarhino

PS Hope you get into your house soon. That's annoying about the delay.


----------

